# Choke Tubes



## mr.trooper

Will it damage the gun(12 ga) to shoot slugs through a full choke?


----------



## Lance Pardee

I have heard all sorts of different things on this subject. I have never shot a slug thru a full choke. I use a open choke. I guess I feel that why take the chance. Some gun dealers from where I live told me not to do it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I've heard that the cuts in a rifled slug are not to make it rifle in flight, but to allow it to pass thru smaller chokes. I have no doubt that after a few shots it would wear away at the choke and thus barrel, though. Not to mention it is generally agreed that rifled slugs shoot well out of minimally choked barrels.


----------



## mr.trooper

That said, what is the difference betweene a full and modified choke?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

just a few tenths of a milimeter, but it makes all the difference in the world when shooting. Modified is a middle of the road choke, full is one of the tightest chokes.


----------



## SniperPride

heh, well dont forget improved modified, its between modified and full :roll: The difference between modified and full is more then you think.

"what is the difference betweene a full and modified choke?"

If I remember correctly, modified is .710 constriction, full is .700 constriction.
:sniper:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Who ever said that there was nothing between modified and full. Also, full is far tighter than modified, I'm not sure where you got that the constriction on mod was greater.

Also, I said it was a few tenths, and in reality it is a few hundreths, so no its not greater than we though :roll:


----------



## SniperPride

Well you didnt answer his question very good then did you.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Frankly I doubt that him knowing whether it was a difference of 0.01 or 0.1 will make a damn difference. This is without mentioning that you told him that a modified is tighter than a full.


----------



## SniperPride

Militant_Tiger said:


> just a few tenths of a milimeter, but it makes all the difference in the world when shooting.


You seemed to think so when you said this didnt you.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Indeed WHEN SHOOTING. Using a full or a mod makes a huge difference WHEN SHOOTING. If he knew constriction on them it wouldn't make a damn of a difference if he was using the wrong choke.


----------



## SniperPride

lol :withstupid:


----------



## mr.trooper

Um...yea.

So..........................If you were to try and shoot slugs through a full choke, you wouldnt blow the end of your barrel of or anything would you? is it SAFE to do this? that was my main question, and i never got a deffinate answer.


----------



## SniperPride

Is it a removable or fixed choke?


----------



## mr.trooper

Doesnt say...but i assume its fixed, as they offer different barrels with different chokes sold seperately.


----------



## mr.trooper

Maybee a little more info would help:

The gun im talking about is an NEF Pardner 12ga. i decided to buy one because my friend has one in 20ga, and i realy like to shoot it. now im sure his has full choke also ( al NEF stuff seems to come that way, and i think i remember reading it onthe barrel). We shot a FEW slugs through it at the range, and by a few i mean 4. no, nothing seemed wrong after wards, but you never know what it mght be doing to the barrel that you cant see.

Does anyone now for sure if the pardner shotguns have removable chokes?


----------



## mr.trooper

The gun im talking about is an NEF Pardner 12ga. i decided to buy one because my friend has one in 20ga, and i realy like to shoot it. now im sure his has full choke also ( al NEF stuff seems to come that way, and i think i remember reading it onthe barrel). We shot a FEW slugs through it at the range, and by a few i mean 4. Nothing seemed wrong after wards, but you never know what it mght be doing to the barrel that you cant see.

Does anyone now for sure if the pardner shotguns have removable chokes?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Why don't you just ask him if his chokes are removable?


----------



## Robert A. Langager

mr.trooper said:


> Um...yea.
> 
> So..........................If you were to try and shoot slugs through a full choke, you wouldnt blow the end of your barrel of or anything would you? is it SAFE to do this? that was my main question, and i never got a deffinate answer.


I can't say how accurate it would be. But, I think it would be fine and safe to shoot slugs through a full choke, regardless of fixed or screw in. Many deer have been shot that way. Avoid, I would guess, "super" full turkey types chokes?

RC


----------



## mr.trooper

Thanks Robert. i wouldnt want to do anything that would mess up my new gun.

i suppose i could ask my friend, but he is a real beginer(safety basics and how to shoot his gun), and id have to explain it to him over the internet. ill ask him in person in a week or so i guess.

Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## newhunter

I have never used a shotgun with a choke, and have only used slugs. What are the diffrent chokes used for, what do they do?


----------



## Ryan_Todd

the best overall performance will come out of a imp. cly. choke. your patterning may not be as accurate with a full choke and it will shoot higher. the kick will also be a little greater. but you won't hurt your gun shooting a slug with a full choke.


----------



## mr.trooper

Thanks ryan


----------



## southdakbearfan

As far as what choke is best overall, many, many, many things are dependant upon what you are doing. Also, every gun patterns different, the only answer too that question is to go out and spend the time to pattern your shotgun. For example, my citori patterns the tightest with full choke, and the best for my uses with lead. For #1 through #3 steel for ducks, Improved modified seems to work the best, and for BB through F steel, modified or improved modified gives me the best patterns, but you have to look at most of the shots I take are not over decoys, but longer range pass shooting, where a tighter, denser pattern is more desireable for the ranges. If you were hunting over a pointing dog, tight cover, or on unpressured upland game, improved cylinder would probably be the way to go, nice large pattern, less deformed shot with lead creating less flyers and recoil, for those closer shots. So if you really want to know, get some larger pieces of cardboard, take your chokes and shells out, draw a 30" circle on it, and have fun.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

we're talking about shooting slugs.


----------



## drjongy

Choke Constriction

-.005 (.005 larger than bore diameter) Negative

.000 Cylinder

.005 Skeet

.010 Improved Cylinder

.015 Light Modified

.020 Modified

.025 Improved Modified

.030 Light Full

.035 Full

.045 X Full

Shotgun Model
Standard Bore Diameter

12 Gauge

American Arms
.725

Benelli
.723

Beretta Optima
.733

Beretta Mobilchoke
.723

Beretta Xtrema Optima Plus
.733

Browning Invector Plus
.741

Franchi
.725

Krieghoff
.735

Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag
.775

Perazzi
.725

Remington
.730

Ruger Red Label
.745

SKB Comp.
.735

Winchester
.730

Winchester Super X2
.741

10 Gauge

Browning
.777

Remington
.780

20 Gauge

Benelli
.627

Beretta
.627

Browning Invector Plus
.630

Remington
.620

Winchester
.620


----------



## D_Hage

I shot through a full choke this shotgun season. I couldn't find my other chokes so I decided to give it a try. Didn't seem to hurt anything and when practicing my shooting was just as accurate as the improved I shot in previous seasons.


----------



## GunRunner

i think the greatest thing youll notice in shooting slugs thru a full choked barrel is the recoil ( which ive found myself to be greater, but not by much) of course , you dont want to shoot them thru a full all of the time (just in case it will cause some sort of choke wear on the barrel) but as much as the adverage hunter shoots his shotgun during the designated shotgun season ( or during standard rifle season, if is area doesnt have a shotgun season, or has specific areas that are shotgun only, like some wildlife areas in California) i dont think youll have any problems whatsoever. another option is to take our shotgun to a gunsmith and have him open the choke up alittle ( to say improved modified,which is somewere between full and modified)

i know a few guys who have purchased several of the pardner shotguns and done just that, designating one for deer slug,one for turkey,upland,ect. seems sort of silly to me as some of the single shot sjotgun manufacters now have removable/interchangable chokes in there guns, and come with a set of 3-5 chokes in the box.


----------

